

Goldman’s Investment Actually Values Facebook At Much Less Than $50 Billion - mbreese
http://www.businessinsider.com/goldmans-investment-actually-values-facebook-at-much-less-than-50-billion-2011-1

======
mbreese
You can argue about the numbers, but I think that the basic point is true:
this is less of a financial investment and more a strategic one.

